
JSNES: A JavaScript NES emulator by Ben Firshman - inkaudio
http://fir.sh/projects/jsnes/
======
mynameishere
There's a bunch of java applets that do this (popular hobby project I guess),
and one commonality among them always bothered me: Why don't they make the
screen bigger? Not that much of a performance hit.

~~~
program
The standard display resolution of the NES is 256 horizontal pixels by 240
vertical pixels. Upscaling on a canvas context can be a very slow operation
even if you use the nearest-neighbor approach.

~~~
akx
Or you can let the browser do it for you.

<canvas width="256" height="240" style="width:512px;height:480px"></canvas>

------
Kishin
Awesome job!

Yeah, name is slightly confusing. Maybe use jsNES?

~~~
dfxm12
Yeah, I immediately thought this was related to Jnes...

------
patrickc
The source code is well commented

------
WA
Americans, please stop using X and Z for game controls. On German keyboards, Y
and Z are swapped, which makes those games unplayable.

~~~
rheide
Germans, please stop using non-qwerty keyboards.

~~~
WA
This makes no sense for us, because Z (especially "tz") is more common than Y
in German language and QWERTY does not come with öäüß :)

~~~
dfxm12
The first obvious answer is that software should be configurable to a point
where it doesn't matter.

The second obvious answer is for Germans to make a piece of software that
requires a qwerzy layout.

The third is to switch your keyboard layout software side...

------
mfkp
Seems to work pretty well, but I don't think this is supposed to happen:
<http://cl.ly/AUil>

~~~
duskwuff
Working as intended:

<http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-am-error>

~~~
chc
Incidentally, the theory mentioned on that page that his name is actually
"Errol" is nonsense. No Japanese person would write "Errol" as "ERAA." If they
did not intend "Error," then it would have to be some fantasy-sounding name
like "Erah."

------
krosaen
can't get the damn contra code to work!

~~~
extension
it works, you just gotta be fast

U U D D L R L R B A Select Start

